# College Science Labs... ah, the awkwardness of it all.



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Well, I'm in my first College Biology Class, and my first science class in 2 years. We had a lab the other day, and of course we had to work in a group of four. I've always been uncomfortable doing labs in groups because I feel like I'm going to be the one who messes the whole experiment up and like I don't know what I'm doing, whereas when I'm alone I have a lot more confidence in myself. I don't even feel like I do anything when I'm in a lab group because I just do all the small things and let the more confident person take over. Does anyone else tend to feel that way when they're placed in a lab group? I'm really hoping my confidence grows, because I'm doing science as a major...


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

That worried me too. But I went to a university that had a lot of bright kids who were eager to take charge so it was easy to just fade into the background if my mood insisted on it. It's difficult in the beginning but once you get familiar with everyone you might find yourself bonding with a few. You'll be spending a lot of hours in there, might as well have fun.  The only time I found a lab super awkward was a chemistry course for first years and I was in fourth year. I don't look my age but when the TA called me out (calling me old) it changed things a bit.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a PT major so I've had A&P, Bio, and Chem labs.... I actually like them. If I have a reason to talk I can, I'm just bad at casual speak, and starting conversations..


----------

